# Is Cherry juice ok?



## mischiefx2

Hi!--I have taken cherry juice to relieve inflammation due to arthritis and was wondering if maybe this would work for dogs? Can anyone tell me if cherry juice is ok, or will it hurt them???Thanks


----------



## Liz

There is no reason it would hurt a dog but at the same time there have been no studies proving any benefit. I don't think it would hurt to try. I would use capsules or a juice concentrate as it takes quite a few cherries to make a difference. I would love to know if you see any improvement if you do go this route. I have a senior collie who will one day need help for arthritis, I am sure.


----------



## mischiefx2

Liz--Thanks for the input--I'll give it a try and keep you updated to let you know if it works!


----------



## magicre

from what i've read, it's the tart cherry juice that has the alleged benefits.

unfortunately, the sugar in cherries makes it not worth the risk.

i would suggest taking it in capsule form....

and see if it helps.

i did try my husband on it for gout, but it did him no good....after several months.


----------



## Liz

It is only the tart ones and the read (for humans) said you needed about 60 cherries per day so I would go capsules for sure. It would be cool if it did help though.


----------



## mischiefx2

Thanks for responding...I will try and update when I have any results..good or bad...


----------

